# Let’s be honest here.... why is everyone bashing website orders?



## Bobbyloads (Feb 23, 2020)

I’m not going to mention exact websites but for some reason all of them get bashed I know o personally order occasionally from a few different ones and for labs done saying they are g2g but every time I read posts on here all these sites get bashed it’s 2020 technology is advanced there are ways these sites can stay up and run and sell legit shit with out getting caught. Great for a lot of people that have sources that don’t need websites great for you but a lot of people do need to depend on them and I think a lot of advise on here is not good making everyone scared to order it. Like right now a few sites I use are all sold out or unavailable If they were scamming why wouldn’t they have a surplus of fake gear or just take your money anyways. Your going to tell my dick the cialis I order is fake when it’s harder then a rock? Or your gonna say my lab results are off? It is what it is there are some popular real sites out there they don’t scam you even got caught in customs they resend the stuff that’s why test is 50-$60 not $25-$35 like from a real world source. I’ve had great orals great dick pills and legit gear from websites and that’s where I stand.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 23, 2020)

Because most of us have been burned or know plenty of people that have been by websites!

Selective scamming is real!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 23, 2020)

i get it trust me I ordered from Dutch PHARMA and got underdosed but I paid $25 for test so what should of I been expecting? I’m sure shit happens with 1000’s of people ordering but same as you buying a car or tv you might get a lemon it’s life


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 23, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> i get it trust me I ordered from Dutch PHARMA and got underdosed but I paid $25 for test so what should of I been expecting? I’m sure shit happens with 1000’s of people ordering but same as you buying a car or tv you might get a lemon it’s life



The whole point is if you have access to better then use it, if not try to seek it out!

Customs is another issue, a US Domestic using a website seems to always get busted.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 23, 2020)

All valid points... they get caught in customs a lot personally aware of that but that’s why it’s good that they cover it. I’m not promoting any site or vouching for shit there for sure are a few negatives but unfortunately if you wanna play you gotta pay and take chances. Few sites I even got from the big guys at the gym everyone says to ask lol.


----------



## CJ (Feb 23, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> i get it trust me I ordered from Dutch PHARMA and got underdosed but I paid $25 for test so what should of I been expecting? I’m sure shit happens with 1000’s of people ordering but same as you buying a car or tv you might get a lemon it’s life



You should expect  EXACTLY what you pay for. 

And last time I checked, TVs and cars come with warranties.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 23, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> You should expect  EXACTLY what you pay for.
> 
> And last time I checked, TVs and cars come with warranties.




so do some of the sites lol 

they need to just legalize the shit tax it and be done with it ****ing America Mexico making the cocaine money China and Europe making the steroid money hopefully this weed legal shit opens doors. If you wanna do gear ****ing do it so stupid it’s illegal


----------



## Spongy (Feb 23, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> I’m not going to mention exact websites but for some reason all of them get bashed I know o personally order occasionally from a few different ones and for labs done saying they are g2g but every time I read posts on here all these sites get bashed it’s 2020 technology is advanced there are ways these sites can stay up and run and sell legit shit with out getting caught. Great for a lot of people that have sources that don’t need websites great for you but a lot of people do need to depend on them and I think a lot of advise on here is not good making everyone scared to order it. Like right now a few sites I use are all sold out or unavailable If they were scamming why wouldn’t they have a surplus of fake gear or just take your money anyways. Your going to tell my dick the cialis I order is fake when it’s harder then a rock? Or your gonna say my lab results are off? It is what it is there are some popular real sites out there they don’t scam you even got caught in customs they resend the stuff that’s why test is 50-$60 not $25-$35 like from a real world source. I’ve had great orals great dick pills and legit gear from websites and that’s where I stand.



It has absolutely nothing to do with the quality of the gear.  Yes, selective scamming is real...  But it has more to do with the fact that just because a website is secure, doesn't mean your transaction is secure.  

You are correct, it is 2020.  If you think for one second the "distributors" are actually more tech savvy than the various government entities you have lost your mind.  One of my best friends works for cyber command and it is terrifying to see what she has access to...  And that's just related to DoD activities. The DEA has their own version and these days it's all falling under the guise of national security.  In fact, she ran a joint operation with the DEA tracking the import of raw product from a certain middle eastern country.  All communication took place on secure websites based overseas and they were able to track the product from point A to point B.  Guess who got arrested?  Here's a hint: it wasn't the "distributor."

About 8 years ago I ordered from a website and she and I discussed it.  She told me I was an idiot and to never do it again.  She also told me why and when she talks, I listen.  That being said, the product I received was phenomenal, but I never ordered from that source again.  

Sure, the websites and distributors may be based in foreign countries, but are you?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 23, 2020)

Spongy said:


> It has absolutely nothing to do with the quality of the gear.  Yes, selective scamming is real...  But it has more to do with the fact that just because a website is secure, doesn't mean your transaction is secure.
> 
> You are correct, it is 2020.  If you think for one second the "distributors" are actually more tech savvy than the various government entities you have lost your mind.  One of my best friends works for cyber command and it is terrifying to see what she has access to...  And that's just related to DoD activities. The DEA has their own version and these days it's all falling under the guise of national security.  In fact, she ran a joint operation with the DEA tracking the import of raw product from a certain middle eastern country.  All communication took place on secure websites based overseas and they were able to track the product from point A to point B.  Guess who got arrested?  Here's a hint: it wasn't the "distributor."
> 
> ...




im not buying shit to to distribute if they want to arrest me for for a few bottles only thing I have to say Is they are. Wasting their ****ing time. I know government is advanced but they are not going to be putting recourses into busting a guy trying to get his biceps bigger and this comes right back to my point they need to legalize and tax it that way it’s pharmacy grade clean and available for controlled purchase like weed.


----------



## CJ (Feb 23, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> im not buying shit to to distribute if they want to arrest me for for a few bottles only thing I have to say Is they are. Wasting their ****ing time. I know government is advanced but they are not going to be putting recourses into busting a guy trying to get his biceps bigger and this comes right back to my point they need to legalize and tax it that way it’s pharmacy grade clean and available for controlled purchase like weed.



Well, you're taking multiple risks then. Law enforcement, and getting scammed in various ways.


----------



## Spongy (Feb 23, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> im not buying shit to to distribute if they want to arrest me for for a few bottles only thing I have to say Is they are. Wasting their ****ing time. I know government is advanced but they are not going to be putting recourses into busting a guy trying to get his biceps bigger and this comes right back to my point they need to legalize and tax it that way it’s pharmacy grade clean and available for controlled purchase like weed.



Never underestimate the government's willingness to make a case against you.  Look at some of the historical minor busts.  Almost always the initial charge is going to be intent to distribute and then they will plea down.  It doesnt take much for a case to be make for distribution.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 23, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Well, you're taking multiple risks then. Law enforcement, and getting scammed in various ways.




Your not taking a chance buying in the streets? Its all a chance and obviously everyone here is taking one.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 23, 2020)

Spongy said:


> Never underestimate the government's willingness to make a case against you.  Look at some of the historical minor busts.  Almost always the initial charge is going to be intent to distribute and then they will plea down.  It doesnt take much for a case to be make for distribution.



your guy you get it from can turn around and frame you as well it’s all luck and circumstances.


----------



## CJ (Feb 23, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Your not taking a chance buying in the streets? Its all a chance and obviously everyone here is taking one.



Who the heck buys in the streets? I'm not a crack head! :32 (18):


----------



## Spongy (Feb 23, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> your guy you get it from can turn around and frame you as well it’s all luck and circumstances.



Correct, but my guy I get it from is much less likely to be a target because he (or she) doesnt have a website.  

Here's a little secret...  The federal government compiles a list of targets or information it deems "too minor" for it to be bothered with.  Most of this information is gathered incidentally during the course of larger intelligence gathering operations.  This list and information then makes it's way down the food chain to the state and then local jurisdictions.  So yes, you are correct the united states government isnt going to waste it's time for anything less than a large scale operation.  I'd be willing to bet, however, that the Evansville Police Department would be interested in putting on a show.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 23, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Who the heck buys in the streets? I'm not a crack head! :32 (18):



you know what I mean lol


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 23, 2020)

Spongy said:


> Correct, but my guy I get it from is much less likely to be a target because he (or she) doesnt have a website.
> 
> Here's a little secret...  The federal government compiles a list of targets or information it deems "too minor" for it to be bothered with.  Most of this information is gathered incidentally during the course of larger intelligence gathering operations.  This list and information then makes it's way down the food chain to the state and then local jurisdictions.  So yes, you are correct the united states government isnt going to waste it's time for anything less than a large scale operation.  I'd be willing to bet, however, that the Evansville Police Department would be interested in putting on a show.



if it gets seized they send you a letter pretty much a warning obviously if you keep doing it they will do something but your local police department has nothing to do with packages being seized at the post office that is federal. You sure use very specific police details you sure your not a cop? LOL


----------



## mugzy (Feb 23, 2020)

Any site where you enter your shipping and payment information has the information stored in the database on the server. You give LE a direct link to your front door should they quarantine the server in a bust.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Feb 23, 2020)

mugzy said:


> Any site where you enter your shipping and payment information has the information stored in the database on the server. You give LE a direct link to your front door should they quarantine the server in a bust.



THIS! An easy trail for LE to follow.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 23, 2020)

I get all that stuff but that’s not what everyone says when the subject gets brought up every one always shits on it by saying bunk or your gonna get robbed or what ever I just think that’s what should be told to people instead of some of the garbage told. The things you guys are saying here should be told to people asking questions so they are aware of these things but they should also know that if they decide to take a chance there is a good chance of not getting screwed


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 23, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> I get all that stuff but that’s not what everyone says when the subject gets brought up every one always shits on it by saying bunk or your gonna get robbed or what ever I just think that’s what should be told to people instead of some of the garbage told. The things you guys are saying here should be told to people asking questions so they are aware of these things but they should also know that if they decide to take a chance there is a good chance of not getting screwed



This can start with you answering questions to newer members, lead the path!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 23, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> This can start with you answering question to newer members, lead the path!




I’m pretty new my self... I guess not that serious I was just wondering why everyone bashes it and every post I see about a legit check is always on websites obviously but I completely see where every one is coming from on the shipping risks.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 24, 2020)

I don't care if other people use websites. I discourage it because it has the highest rate of problems like being underdosed, contaminated, fake, a set up and a must higher risk of getting scammed and never even getting a product. Not to mention that you are giving your personal information to a complete stranger and it is being stored on a server that is trackable. Websites don't give a fuk who you are. You are just a number.

99% of people looking for steroids on a website have no business using them. I had guys coming up to me at my gym trying to sell to me after a few months of being there. I have to wonder if these guys even look like the lift...and if they don't, why the hell are they looking for steroids to begin with?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 24, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> I don't care if other people use websites. I discourage it because it has the highest rate of problems like being underdosed, contaminated, fake, a set up and a must higher risk of getting scammed and never even getting a product. Not to mention that you are giving your personal information to a complete stranger and it is being stored on a server that is trackable. Websites don't give a fuk who you are. You are just a number.
> 
> 99% of people looking for steroids on a website have no business using them. I had guys coming up to me at my gym trying to sell to me after a few months of being there. I have to wonder if these guys even look like the lift...and if they don't, why the hell are they looking for steroids to begin with?




true big guy the server shit being stored is not that good I give you that for sure. 

If I see you at the gym I wouldn’t offer you anything would assume your all set. Lol


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 24, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> completely understand your guys point and you see those email things scare me more and make me personally more nervous cause I don’t see anything but that’s prob cause I never did it or found a reliable source that way I guess.



I think you might need to take a breath, relax, take a look around you and explore!


----------



## eddiek (Feb 24, 2020)

Bobbyloads, I actually agree with what you are saying here.  I get the majority of my stuff from a few different source websites.  Never had a problem, and everything so far has been legit.  I had one small shipment held up in customs, and that is my only loss from ordering.  I dont have the experience as many do on this site, but one of my best friends has been in the game for over 30 years.  The irony is most of the stuff he gets from his source is stuff that has been bulk ordered from one of the websites, or from UGL.  

Personally, I would rather take the risk and get pharma grade stuff through a website v. UGL.  What I do make sure is when I order, I only order for myself so I do not order enought to get hit with intent to distribute.  I have friends all over that are LE and one that is DEA, and another that is the lead Attorney for the Fraternal Order of Police.  Each have agreed that they do not put their resources until the little guys, and many of their own LE's are using as well.

Everything is at your own risk tolerance snf ends up being a personal choice.  For me it is much cheaper as well to order online v. paying a source at the gym that will charge you twice the amount of cost.  If something gets held up in customs they will just throw it away unless you want to try and claim the product.

I do appreciate the advice of the long time vets on this board, I really do, I just think that there is paranoia becase many have been burned in the past.  However, as you said it is 2020, a lot has changed.  DEA is more concentrated on stopping the Opioid crisis, and looking for drugs such as Fetanyl.  Test Cyp, marijuania, ED drugs, is the least of their concern and their resources are not extremely deep.

Thank you for your post as I think a lot on the board are afraid to claim that they have and will order from websites as well.


----------



## Trump (Feb 24, 2020)

I use a website in the uk, when I first started using theses guys it was through email. Then I was giving a log in and a password to a private website to order through. No idea if it’s safe or not but no one can go on the site and order without an invitation


----------



## German89 (Feb 24, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> true big guy the server shit being stored is not that good I give you that for sure.
> 
> If I see you at the gym I wouldn’t offer you anything would assume your all set. Lol


your name and avi look really familiar


----------



## Maysonphil (Feb 25, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> Because most of us have been burned or know plenty of people that have been by websites!
> 
> Selective scamming is real!



Then you should not generalize.
Being cautious is what you should recommend ,rather than bashing out everything


----------



## Maysonphil (Feb 25, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> You should expect  EXACTLY what you pay for.
> 
> And last time I checked, TVs and cars come with warranties.



Gears not same as tv .
Neither is it same as pizza.
Don’t expect shit 
.pay and hope what you get is what you ordered 
The nature of this product prevents it from normal shipments.
So don’t talk of warranty


----------



## Maysonphil (Feb 25, 2020)

Spongy said:


> It has absolutely nothing to do with the quality of the gear.  Yes, selective scamming is real...  But it has more to do with the fact that just because a website is secure, doesn't mean your transaction is secure.
> 
> You are correct, it is 2020.  If you think for one second the "distributors" are actually more tech savvy than the various government entities you have lost your mind.  One of my best friends works for cyber command and it is terrifying to see what she has access to...  And that's just related to DoD activities. The DEA has their own version and these days it's all falling under the guise of national security.  In fact, she ran a joint operation with the DEA tracking the import of raw product from a certain middle eastern country.  All communication took place on secure websites based overseas and they were able to track the product from point A to point B.  Guess who got arrested?  Here's a hint: it wasn't the "distributor."
> 
> ...



With him


----------



## CJ (Feb 25, 2020)

Maysonphil said:


> Gears not same as tv .
> Neither is it same as pizza.
> Don’t expect shit
> .pay and hope what you get is what you ordered
> ...



Wow, boy you sure took everything I said out of context, with no regard to the post I was referring too! :32 (18):


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 25, 2020)

Maysonphil said:


> Then you should not generalize.
> Being cautious is what you should recommend ,rather than bashing out everything



What makes you believe I generalizing and bashing out everything just by what I posted in this thread that you quoted?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 26, 2020)

eddiek said:


> Bobbyloads, I actually agree with what you are saying here.  I get the majority of my stuff from a few different source websites.  Never had a problem, and everything so far has been legit.  I had one small shipment held up in customs, and that is my only loss from ordering.  I dont have the experience as many do on this site, but one of my best friends has been in the game for over 30 years.  The irony is most of the stuff he gets from his source is stuff that has been bulk ordered from one of the websites, or from UGL.
> 
> Personally, I would rather take the risk and get pharma grade stuff through a website v. UGL.  What I do make sure is when I order, I only order for myself so I do not order enought to get hit with intent to distribute.  I have friends all over that are LE and one that is DEA, and another that is the lead Attorney for the Fraternal Order of Police.  Each have agreed that they do not put their resources until the little guys, and many of their own LE's are using as well.
> 
> ...




The customs is a killer just happened to me again but what sold me is when they started taking about the personal data being stored on servers even though you might not order a lot at at time think about how much you order in general and if they have all that info thats enough to get in trouble for having a massive amount even though it was across a extended period of time. 

But yeah cops use that shit all day at my gym at GNC a older cop was asking me about TRT  was trying to get on it it just needs to be legalized and controlled cause like the corona virus out break say you order and get a contaminated bottle that would be ****ed up.

But we are not getting pharma grade stuff online its all UGL that is packaged nice  no real lab would sell to those sites that have a legit business that would be like snitching on themselves. Regardless UGL or pharma who cares as long as its made in a clean place by a knowledgeable experienced person with the proper equipment.  I am happy my doc at least gives me 200mg a week for TRT rest is all a bonus.


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 26, 2020)

I’ve been scammed by Purity source, uncle z and optimum pharma. Yes they had good test but looking back I took a dumb risk by entering my card number into a website. Luckily I never had a package seized or got busted. But after dealing with a few private sources I will never go back. Having a direct point of contact to the man who runs the lab is amazing. With the sites I’ve had Vials break or been shorted on an order and if you bring it up to them how dare you... with private sources they tend to take pride in their work and will remedy the issue. I think of it like shopping at Walmart vs a family owned business. Usually better service and quality.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 26, 2020)

You got to start somewhere that’s for sure not everyone is lucky enough to find the right places but all I know is that I’m happy I started somewhere because it has been life changing for me. Since I had my kid and started going to the gym I barely drink ever there for barley ever do blow any more and I got an addiction that’s good for me and as my son gets older he can be proud of his dad for being in shape even though will stress to him not to touch shit until at least after 25 years old. It feels good going to the gym 5-6 times a week waking up soar and sober and taking the day on feeling good.


----------



## tomphoenix (Feb 29, 2020)

People who find a good source stick with them. Or they should. Sometimes a better price comes along and they go for it. That's ok. But they may get screwed and those are the responses you see. Nobody congratulates the source that came through. That's, simply, the expected response.

YES, there are a shit-load of scammers


----------



## Maysonphil (Mar 2, 2020)

tomphoenix said:


> People who find a good source stick with them. Or they should. Sometimes a better price comes along and they go for it. That's ok. But they may get screwed and those are the responses you see. Nobody congratulates the source that came through. That's, simply, the expected response.
> 
> YES, there are a shit-load of scammers



While diving for better prices always remember juice doesn’t come cheap .
So dont go for exaggerated prices or you might as well get scammed 
But you made a good point


----------



## Steroidify Rep (Mar 5, 2020)

A reliable source is a reliable source. It can be local or not, have a website or email only. 

Heck, a good source can sell vials with no labels.


----------



## RyanLamp (Mar 6, 2020)

mugzy said:


> I understand your point. That said a lot of website based sources are in fact scammers. Let’s face it you can setup a website tonight selling steroids with some nice pictures and post your link on twitter and a few forums then be taking orders in five minutes. It would takes week of people not getting anything before the alarm is sounded and thousands of dollars gone. Talking to a veteran source via email that has a solid reputation is a much better option.
> 
> The guys are just sharing their experiences with you bobbyloads.



So with that said, someone like me who is completely new to all of this, and has absolutely no idea where to even begin to get gear, what else are we supposed to do? I mean every board I visit, people say the same thing. Just hang out long enough and you'll find a source. Well, so far that advise hasn't worked out for me, and from what I'm seeing from other newbies like me, it's now panning out for them either. Seems everyone guards their sources like it's a map to the Midas box. So guys like me end up frustrated, with no real alternative than to just roll the dice, and hope we don't get scammed or busted. I can afford neither, but what alternative do I really have than to take a chance?


----------



## Trump (Mar 6, 2020)

2 posts isn’t hanging around long enough now is it??



RyanLamp said:


> So with that said, someone like me who is completely new to all of this, and has absolutely no idea where to even begin to get gear, what else are we supposed to do? I mean every board I visit, people say the same thing. Just hang out long enough and you'll find a source. Well, so far that advise hasn't worked out for me, and from what I'm seeing from other newbies like me, it's now panning out for them either. Seems everyone guards their sources like it's a map to the Midas box. So guys like me end up frustrated, with no real alternative than to just roll the dice, and hope we don't get scammed or busted. I can afford neither, but what alternative do I really have than to take a chance?


----------



## Jin (Mar 6, 2020)

Trump said:


> 2 posts isn’t hanging around long enough now is it??



People want/demand results NOW. People feel cheated if they have to put in work or wait for something. It’s a social disease.


----------



## TiredandHot (Mar 7, 2020)

RyanLamp said:


> So with that said, someone like me who is completely new to all of this, and has absolutely no idea where to even begin to get gear, what else are we supposed to do? I mean every board I visit, people say the same thing. Just hang out long enough and you'll find a source. Well, so far that advise hasn't worked out for me, and from what I'm seeing from other newbies like me, it's now panning out for them either. Seems everyone guards their sources like it's a map to the Midas box. So guys like me end up frustrated, with no real alternative than to just roll the dice, and hope we don't get scammed or busted. I can afford neither, but what alternative do I really have than to take a chance?


Research, I found plenty of sources w/o having to ask. Research....


----------



## Gp2442 (Mar 12, 2020)

God I wish I could figure out what site is actually legit


----------



## Gp2442 (Mar 12, 2020)

It can be frustrating, I'm in that same boat. I see all these sites and they received great review with Trust pilot but it seems too easy to just place an order and have it delivered  idk


----------



## Gp2442 (Mar 12, 2020)

Training has certainly been a life saver for my addictions. Good stuff


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 12, 2020)

Gp2442 said:


> It can be frustrating, I'm in that same boat. I see all these sites and they received great review with Trust pilot but it seems too easy to just place an order and have it delivered  idk


Just order from them. If you need steroids so bad that you have to get them now then just order the shit from a website. If it works good, if not learn your lesson and research.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 12, 2020)

Gp2442 said:


> God I wish I could figure out what site is actually legit



Start ordering from each one and let us know!


----------



## robdavis305 (Mar 17, 2020)

I get one of mine from a cop but the rest I have to order.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Mar 17, 2020)

I get mine from cvs or Walgreens if they have a discount running


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Mar 17, 2020)

Also the test kits aren’t that reliable .. all they need to do is add enough to cause a reaction to the UV light and boom you think you got some great shit but in reality in at like 10% 🤷*♂️


----------



## p.dougs90 (Mar 18, 2020)

just stumbled across a new site BalkanPharm. Just wondered if you have ever heard of it or used it they had the stuff i really like in stock(BodyPharm) on their site and was contemplating ordering some. Just wanted to know if you had any insight for me on it. later


----------



## chandy (Apr 2, 2020)

RyanLamp said:


> So with that said, someone like me who is completely new to all of this, and has absolutely no idea where to even begin to get gear, what else are we supposed to do? I mean every board I visit, people say the same thing. Just hang out long enough and you'll find a source. Well, so far that advise hasn't worked out for me, and from what I'm seeing from other newbies like me, it's now panning out for them either. Seems everyone guards their sources like it's a map to the Midas box. So guys like me end up frustrated, with no real alternative than to just roll the dice, and hope we don't get scammed or busted. I can afford neither, but what alternative do I really have than to take a chance?



i mean yea for these guys who have actual local source u can't blame them for hiding it and not saying anything. if something happens and pops up then they can get put right into the situation we are in right now. why would they do that to themselves? i've check a bunch of the source checks on here and yea pretty much everything is bashed i think there was a single website that had one or 2 people say something good/ok about it. but also at the same time those same people that say they have never heard of it or say it is just bunk seem to also be the ones who get it local. so they might not honestly know. best thing i'm seeing we can do is hope a local guy comes up. or eventually do enough research that u feel okay enough to buy from a site.

obviously when u are doing that though keep in mind all the stuff people on here have said about using CC/Debit i would immediately think the site is fake. i'd be more willing to trust someone that ask to pay through bit coin or some kinda P2P payment. research keep stuff in mind and pay really good attention. i haven't bought anything yet because i haven't found one i trust enough. but i have trust issues soooo yea.

but please do if u break down and just buy because u don't feel like there is any other alternative do keep the rest of us informed. or keep it to yourself and guard it so it doesn't get as big as quick. like a lot of people. just remember if u do wanna share people will only really believe if u post a pic of the gear and bloods ( not no roid test)


----------



## Rigorhead (Apr 25, 2020)

I've been researching gear for months now. I haven't been on this forum very long and I'm not one that posts a lot, but I've read tons of threads. I don't have a local source. I go to the gym every morning before work, and there's only a few guys there at 5:00 in the morning, and 3 of those guys are cops. I'm sure not going to ask them! Lol
Seriously though I haven't found a source yet. I ordered from a website a couple of days ago. It was a tough decision. One that I've pined over the last few months. I finally got me some bitcoin and took a chance. To be honest I have some anxiety about it. I'll feel much better if/when it gets here. I don't care about losing money. I just don't want to get in trouble!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 25, 2020)

Rigorhead said:


> I've been researching gear for months now. I haven't been on this forum very long and I'm not one that posts a lot, but I've read tons of threads. I don't have a local source. I go to the gym every morning before work, and there's only a few guys there at 5:00 in the morning, and 3 of those guys are cops. I'm sure not going to ask them! Lol
> Seriously though I haven't found a source yet. I ordered from a website a couple of days ago. It was a tough decision. One that I've pined over the last few months. I finally got me some bitcoin and took a chance. To be honest I have some anxiety about it. I'll feel much better if/when it gets here. I don't care about losing money. I just don't want to get in trouble!




In reality I would not be worried about getting in trouble but most likely you will not get your order right now they are checking a lot of over seas packages and it’s hard to get pretty much not worth even trying. Unless you ordered a shit load you should be good just prob will get seized.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 25, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> In reality I would not be worried about getting in trouble but most likely you will not get your order right now they are checking a lot of over seas packages and it’s hard to get pretty much not worth even trying. Unless you ordered a shit load you should be good just prob will get seized.


if u get seized u now cant order ever to that same address ..that isnt a good look


----------



## joeyirish777 (Apr 25, 2020)

a lot of people order shit all willy nilly, they think they are untouchable. Ordering something illegal online is a FEDERAL OFFENSE because it is crossing state/country lines. This means it turns into a bigger case against you, because it is FEDERAL. If you order a years long supply they can tag you with an intent to sell very easily. 

And yeah the DEA has unlimited resources to invade your privacy, they can hack anyones phones and track vehicles as they see fit. little to no restriction. And be warned if they do get you, they know exactly how to toy with you and get exactly what they want.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 25, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> if u get seized u now cant order ever to that same address ..that isnt a good look



correct you for sure should never use the same address if you already got a seizure address on it for 2 reasons it’s already flagged and will not get the shit anyways and 2 you might get ducked if you try it again.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 25, 2020)

joeyirish777 said:


> a lot of people order shit all willy nilly, they think they are untouchable. Ordering something illegal online is a FEDERAL OFFENSE because it is crossing state/country lines. This means it turns into a bigger case against you, because it is FEDERAL. If you order a years long supply they can tag you with an intent to sell very easily.
> 
> And yeah the DEA has unlimited resources to invade your privacy, they can hack anyones phones and track vehicles as they see fit. little to no restriction. And be warned if they do get you, they know exactly how to toy with you and get exactly what they want.



for sure don’t order large amounts only get personal but they have way better shit to do then busting a guy ordering a cycle. Over all they are way more negatives then positives if possible try not to order from the sites.


----------



## Blacktail (Apr 25, 2020)

I have found some great sources just be contributing to forums and gaining people’s trust. Will never order from a website again!


----------



## Big Mikey (Jun 12, 2020)

Back when I used gear I ordered from a guy in the Bahamas. He had his own lab & his products were top quality all the way. I had a PO box for a shipping address & never had a single problem. He had a site online, but on the DL. How I found out about him was someone from my gym told me about him & gave me his cell number. When I called him the Dude was a hyper type who talked non-stop, but I got the directions to his site. It was as easy as ordering from Amazon. My last contact with him was 2016. Tragically, I no longer have his information. He may not even be in the business any more for all I know... Alas....


----------



## Big Mikey (Jun 12, 2020)

It was the Dominican Republic, not the Bahamas. I found some information on them on one of my old HD's.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 9, 2020)

Man I’m not gonna lie, all of my gear has been purchased through the dark web. Scared to death of places like naps gear or Vyra pharm. but been with roidsmall 100X before they split it was alinshop but alinshop got me good. So yes this is most certainly a reality. But I’ve been treated well the last few years through roidsmall. I stick with Balkan because I can verify all of products I receive directly with the manufacture.


----------



## Rippedjuice23 (Nov 10, 2020)

The best domestic source hands down is Gear Church there is no other gear on the sites that come close. I wish I could trust paramexer but when they were tested a year or two back there shit was not what it said it was and this was not just one test it was very surprising but that is all I got for know. So many companies are looking for a quick buck instead of being 100% reliable. I know Gorilla farm is trust worthy as well. .


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 10, 2020)

Rippedjuice23 said:


> The best domestic source hands down is Gear Church there is no other gear on the sites that come close. I wish I could trust paramexer but when they were tested a year or two back there shit was not what it said it was and this was not just one test it was very surprising but that is all I got for know. So many companies are looking for a quick buck instead of being 100% reliable. I know Gorilla farm is trust worthy as well. .



Shill much?


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 10, 2020)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Shill much?


I don’t know what that means? &#55357;&#56837;


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 10, 2020)

Rippedjuice23 said:


> The best domestic source hands down is Gear Church there is no other gear on the sites that come close. I wish I could trust paramexer but when they were tested a year or two back there shit was not what it said it was and this was not just one test it was very surprising but that is all I got for know. So many companies are looking for a quick buck instead of being 100% reliable. I know Gorilla farm is trust worthy as well. .


but they’re sooooo expensive. Especially for UGL. (Gorilla)


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 10, 2020)

Rippedjuice23 said:


> The best domestic source hands down is Gear Church there is no other gear on the sites that come close. I wish I could trust paramexer but when they were tested a year or two back there shit was not what it said it was and this was not just one test it was very surprising but that is all I got for know. So many companies are looking for a quick buck instead of being 100% reliable. I know Gorilla farm is trust worthy as well. .


granted I’ve never ordered with GC but their prices are good. Have you tried their Anavar? That’s usually a good indicator of a company’s reputability. Anavar is expensive to make and easy to fake.


----------



## MuscleMedicineMD (Jan 27, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> im not buying shit to to distribute if they want to arrest me for for a few bottles only thing I have to say Is they are. Wasting their ****ing time. I know government is advanced but they are not going to be putting recourses into busting a guy trying to get his biceps bigger and this comes right back to my point they need to legalize and tax it that way it’s pharmacy grade clean and available for controlled purchase like weed.



and "WAST their time" that sure will...at your expense! They have all the time and resources in the world (i dont think they should, I agree it is a total waste of tax dollars but for them a win is a win no matter how small it seems in the grand scheme of things, that has been my experience with police, prosecutor's  and  lawyers alike!!)..

If you are young and are ordering from a www. bc you have absolutely no alternative.. then I do understand. if you are doing it out of laziness/uber convenience...you are missing out IMO on a much more LT convenient relationship in which seizures/customs/the law are not concerns and it feels more like your asking a friend than a business transaction.
-MuscleMedMD


----------



## gooseblitz (Feb 6, 2021)

Reading all these posts and basically two views....experienced guys warning new guys and new guys saying....holy shit can't someone tell me where to buy this stuff. I have been looking for  months....just found this place. I get it.... it is not legal to sell what everyone is looking for. Is there really no place to buy online that is legit/safe? Last time and only experience I had  I was in college recovering from injury and asked the biggest dude in the gym and he hooked me up. That was before there were any forums at all. Maybe a sub forum titled "positive buying experiences" is naive but a man can dream!


----------



## MuscleMedicineMD (Feb 6, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> granted I’ve never ordered with GC but their prices are good. Have you tried their Anavar? That’s usually a good indicator of a company’s reputability. Anavar is expensive to make and easy to fake.



Hey Mr INsen, my friend, I understand your logic..if you ordered ANAVAR from a UGL and had it tested by a reputable lab, and came back 93-99%, then it says other orals are likely correctly dosed in theory but Anavar is also very weak, often used alone or with an HRT test doses, and people expect to get what they pay for.... so cutting it/underdosing it could be tricky; I feel if its purely a business to someone, and there is no face or reputation on the line, who know what corners could be cut that have nothing to do with JUST meeting LABEL CLAIMS:
**ie..Reusing filters, using exp. oils, not keeping organic oils air tight until use, not understanding true operating room style sterile technique, using cheap plastic instead of glassware, over heating or reheating compounds well past their melting point, letting certain aas compounds be exposed to light, not using amber vials and/or amber oils for best UV protection, not using USP solvents/materials..
Anyway, you dont have to worry about that stuff you have the best hook up..
Best,
M3


----------



## MrInsensitive (Feb 7, 2021)

MuscleMedicineMD said:


> Hey Mr INsen, my friend, I understand your logic..if you ordered ANAVAR from a UGL and had it tested by a reputable lab, and came back 93-99%, then it says other orals are likely correctly dosed in theory but Anavar is also very weak, often used alone or with an HRT test doses, and people expect to get what they pay for.... so cutting it/underdosing it could be tricky; I feel if its purely a business to someone, and there is no face or reputation on the line, who know what corners could be cut that have nothing to do with JUST meeting LABEL CLAIMS:
> **ie..Reusing filters, using exp. oils, not keeping organic oils air tight until use, not understanding true operating room style sterile technique, using cheap plastic instead of glassware, over heating or reheating compounds well past their melting point, letting certain aas compounds be exposed to light, not using amber vials and/or amber oils for best UV protection, not using USP solvents/materials..
> Anyway, you dont have to worry about that stuff you have the best hook up..
> Best,
> M3



ok doc... I’ll shut my mouth. Wow. You humble me bro. 
dude knows his sh**... I’d say you’ve got some top shelf. Gotta get that ball rolling soon.

btw I didn’t mean to overload my mouth here. It was just my experience with some UGL. I know you keep reminding me that Anavar is weak. But bro, I love the stuff. I’d like to hit some winny again but man, the stuff hurt me bad. I got some killer joint pain from it. Truthfully, I’m just trying to keep my bf below 10% year round. It’s a struggle.  The Var towards the end of my blasts, always helps me tighten up and drop water. It pushes my strength up a notch and gives me hella endurance. But honestly, this last run.... plateau. I’m really disappointed and I, thinking it’s just time to let it go for a while and switch up my compounds.


----------



## ATLRigger (Feb 20, 2021)

gooseblitz said:


> Reading all these posts and basically two views....experienced guys warning new guys and new guys saying....holy shit can't someone tell me where to buy this stuff. I have been looking for  months....just found this place. I get it.... it is not legal to sell what everyone is looking for. Is there really no place to buy online that is legit/safe? Last time and only experience I had  I was in college recovering from injury and asked the biggest dude in the gym and he hooked me up. That was before there were any forums at all. Maybe a sub forum titled "positive buying experiences" is naive but a man can dream!


Striking up friendships with big dudes at ur gym will always yield a source, but it takes time to develop those relationships.


----------



## ATLRigger (Feb 20, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You should expect  EXACTLY what you pay for.
> 
> And last time I checked, TVs and cars come with warranties.


Car warranties aren’t worth shit. Anything that actually breaks is never covered !!


----------



## tonyapples (May 14, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> im not buying shit to to distribute if they want to arrest me for for a few bottles only thing I have to say Is they are. Wasting their ****ing time. I know government is advanced but they are not going to be putting recourses into busting a guy trying to get his biceps bigger and this comes right back to my point they need to legalize and tax it that way it’s pharmacy grade clean and available for controlled purchase like weed.


 Seriously… these are facts.


----------



## tonyapples (May 14, 2022)

From what I’ve noticed thus far, the simple answer is that once most people find a legit local source, they bash anything coming from the internet. 
No one is getting arrested for ordering a few vials of test lol…


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 14, 2022)

tonyapples said:


> From what I’ve noticed thus far, the simple answer is that once most people find a legit local source, they bash anything coming from the internet.
> No one is getting arrested for ordering a few vials of test lol…


incorrect
Website gear is stupid

do you
1. Have Consistent HPLC testinf?
2. 2rd Part testing incentive?
3. Are the part of a communiry where there are reprecusions for scams and bad geear?
A place where people can share experiences and shed light on shady practices and bad produxts

I could go on for another 10 bullet points, thay i have saved from my meso Days

But you get the point

Website gear is asking to be scammed or get an infection


----------



## tonyapples (May 14, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> incorrect
> Website gear is stupid
> 
> do you
> ...



Dweb seems pretty solid due to user feedback. Problem is you don’t know if it is good right off the jump like you do with other drugs. But people peddling fake shit will undoubtedly get bad reviews.


----------



## CJ (May 14, 2022)

tonyapples said:


> Dweb seems pretty solid due to user feedback. Problem is you don’t know if it is good right off the jump like you do with other drugs. But people peddling fake shit will undoubtedly get bad reviews.


So naive


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 14, 2022)

CJ said:


> So naive


Even when I behave my old threads start issues 😂 


Where my leg day reminders?


----------



## tonyapples (May 14, 2022)

CJ said:


> So naive



Not everything sold on the Internet clear or dark is bogus. I once was a skeptic about everything before I got tons of legit items off the web dark web in particular. Doesn’t hurt that they have an escrow service either


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 14, 2022)

tonyapples said:


> Dweb seems pretty solid due to user feedback. Problem is you don’t know if it is good right off the jump like you do with other drugs. But people peddling fake shit will undoubtedly get bad reviews.



Nope
Not how it works
Do some research
Naps is still peddling infections and scamming everyone in sight

I mean, its not like eveyone here isnt saying the exact same thing to you?

Naw, must be a retarded coincidence that we all who have been doing this for decades all came to the same consensus, muast be downright miraxulous thay all of us have coincidentally been getting great gear all this time and never have to ask for a source

But yeahz do you


CJ said:


> So naive



Very Naive


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 14, 2022)

tonyapples said:


> Not everything sold on the Internet clear or dark is bogus. I once was a skeptic about everything before I got tons of legit items off the web dark web in particular.



You know its "Legit" how?
Feelz?


----------



## CJ (May 14, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> Where my leg day reminders?


I gave up on you. We're starting a GoFundMe for your mobility scooter.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 14, 2022)

CJ said:


> I gave up on you. We're starting a GoFundMe for your mobility scooter.



Comment of the day
You win


----------



## CJ (May 14, 2022)

tonyapples said:


> Not everything sold on the Internet clear or dark is bogus. I once was a skeptic about everything before I got tons of legit items off the web dark web in particular. Doesn’t hurt that they have an escrow service either


Nobody said otherwise, my comment was in reference to your 'reviews' statement.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 14, 2022)

CJ said:


> I gave up on you. We're starting a GoFundMe for your mobility scooter.


Fuck yeah get extra donations for some nice wheels please


----------



## CJ (May 14, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> Fuck yeah get extra donations for some nice wheels please


Chromed out, gangsta bling. Bobby rolling in on dubs!!!


----------



## tonyapples (May 14, 2022)

CJ said:


> Nobody said otherwise, my comment was in reference to your 'reviews' statement.



Fair enough, not just reviews per say but overall positive vs negative reactions. You can see how much they sold and to who and when. A lot of the scammers on the dark web will sell to themselves but they only buy small quantities and then give a great reviews but these are easy to spot


----------



## CJ (May 14, 2022)

tonyapples said:


> Fair enough, not just reviews per say but overall positive vs negative reactions. You can see how much they sold and to who and when. A lot of the scammers on the dark web will sell to themselves but they only buy small quantities and then give a great reviews but these are easy to spot


If that's true, then why are all the shit sources still in business. 

Look, we've been there. We have experience. We're trying to help you. Why would we lie to you? We have nothing to gain by lying to you.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 14, 2022)

CJ said:


> Chromed out, gangsta bling. Bobby rolling in on dubs!!!


----------



## Yano (May 14, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> Fuck yeah get extra donations for some nice wheels please


----------



## CJ (May 15, 2022)

juiced2324 said:


> Can you point me in the right direction?


That's the 2nd warning for asking for sources. 

Read the rules sir. That's a no no.


----------



## Angryshitter (Dec 1, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> Because most of us have been burned or know plenty of people that have been by websites!
> 
> Selective scamming is real!


But my question is how in the world am I supposed to find a quality source without buying anything from online? It's not like I can just go ask find some local homebrewer. I mean that'd be great but not possible for everyone.


----------



## Angryshitter (Dec 1, 2022)

MrInsensitive said:


> Man I’m not gonna lie, all of my gear has been purchased through the dark web. Scared to death of places like naps gear or Vyra pharm. but been with roidsmall 100X before they split it was alinshop but alinshop got me good. So yes this is most certainly a reality. But I’ve been treated well the last few years through roidsmall. I stick with Balkan because I can verify all of products I receive directly with the manufacture.


Is this basically the ticket? When people say ugl do they mean buying from the dark web? Instead of using the clear net? I feel like there something I'm missing here lol


----------



## CJ (Dec 1, 2022)

Angryshitter said:


> But my question is how in the world am I supposed to find a quality source without buying anything from online? It's not like I can just go ask find some local homebrewer. I mean that'd be great but not possible for everyone.


I've never bought from a website or a guy in the gym. 

It'll find you when it's time.


----------



## eazy (Dec 1, 2022)

I just witnessed a real life keyser soze moment. 

iykyk


----------



## Angryshitter (Dec 1, 2022)

CJ said:


> I've never bought from a website or a guy in the gym.
> 
> It'll find you when it's time


     Man this is so confusing lol. So many conflicting answers out there. 
    But somehow it's kinda reassuring.
  Maybe Santa will leave a big box of raws. And vials and all the goodies under the tree 🤔


----------



## Send0 (Dec 2, 2022)

Angryshitter said:


> Man this is so confusing lol. So many conflicting answers out there.
> But somehow it's kinda reassuring.
> Maybe Santa will leave a big box of raws. And vials and all the goodies under the tree 🤔


Some advice:
1. Don't buy from big resellers with websites
2. Find a source that works through secure email, provides HPLC tests for the raws they use or the finished product they make
3. Send a sample of whatever you buy to get HPLC tested yourself... or if it's just testosterone then use bloodwork to try to gauge if you got what you paid for.
4. Any source is only as good as whatever your last experience was, and any source can become a bad source at a moments notice.


----------



## Angryshitter (Dec 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Some advice:
> 1. Don't buy from big resellers with websites
> 2. Find a source that works through secure email, provides HPLC tests for the raws they use or the finished product they make
> 3. Send a sample of whatever you buy to get HPLC tested yourself... or if it's just testosterone then use bloodwork to try to gauge if you got what you paid for.
> 4. Any source is only as good as whatever your last experience was, and any source can become a bad source at a moments notice.


So I've heard about proton mail? I definitely gotta get that. Don't know much about online saftey yet. But your right i should educate myself on this as well..

And I've heard jahosnik is the bees knees for getting shit tested. Not sure what HPLC means exactly but I'm sure he does it lol. I will look into the definition..

Stay away from websites?What platform would be used if not a website.. pretty much every other bodybuilding forum gets shit on by the guys here so I haven't looked for any lol but either way I'm sure that Answer will come with more digging. Just gotta connect the dots eventually.  But your a friggen huge help dude.

Gonna look into the email thing for sure 🙏


----------



## Send0 (Dec 2, 2022)

Angryshitter said:


> So I've heard about proton mail? I definitely gotta get that. Don't know much about online saftey yet. But your right i should educate myself on this as well..
> 
> And I've heard jahosnik is the bees knees for getting shit tested. Not sure what HPLC means exactly but I'm sure he does it lol. I will look into the definition..
> 
> ...


Go look at source boards. The reason people shit on those boards is because the forum staff tend to get "benefits" from promoting sources or products. With that said it's not like there aren't any good public sources on those boards, but it certainly makes it mor difficult to tell which are good and which ones are shit

You can always come to non source boards and ask for people's opinions on one of the ones you are thinking about using... but at the end of the day it's trial and error, and a learning experience. 

Some people get lucky and figure it out on their first try, others have to go through some disappointment first. 

If you just want testosterone, or even something like test + deca, then you could always try going to TRT clinics in your area.


----------



## Angryshitter (Dec 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Go look at source boards. The reason people shit on those boards is because the forum staff tend to get "benefits" from promoting sources or products. With that said it's not like there aren't any good public sources on those boards, but it certainly makes it mor difficult to tell which are good and which ones are shit
> 
> You can always come to non source boards and ask for people's opinions on one of the ones you are thinking about using... but at the end of the day it's trial and error, and a learning experience.
> 
> ...


Yeah I went to a trt clinic and got sold a $400 bottle of test cyp. My natural test levels are 530ng/dl and I was told on here that trt won't really do much to improve my life. So I have the bottle sitting on my shelf for now. Reason being is because Once I pin anything suppressive i want to be on trt first and dialed in.  Because cycling seems like a giant pain in the ass. So it rather just blast and cruise. So it's all in or all out for me..  
.   But I feel like with my fascination with anabolics it's only a matter of time untill the curiosity gets to me. It's like my hobby reading about this shit. Lol so knowing myself I might as well find some sources. Reason being is that bottle is so fucking expensive I'd hate to start pinning and then be stuck paying those prices once I crash my system and start playing around. I want to have everything ready for" if and when" that day comes so I'm not hemorrhaging cash at the clinic.
     I'm dipping my toes in the water with peptides for now. So I wandered on the meso forums got slightly brainwashed and bought a bunch of peptides from the one vendor everyone here fucking hates 😂 I'm not naming names because I don't want this particular vendor getting mad and doxxing me or ripping me off. Either way ill be getting them tested and it will be the first and last time I go with them regardless.  I just wanted to see for myself if they really are THAT bad or not. Guess time will tell. But I know I gotta find solid resources for the future instead of going the sketchy route.

Like you said trial and error.
Could I ask if any other bodybuilding forums are good besides this place? I like the unbiased wisdom here. But it seems like the only place without sales reps and fake accounts spamming for sales lol


----------



## Send0 (Dec 2, 2022)

Angryshitter said:


> Yeah I went to a trt clinic and got sold a $400 bottle of test cyp. My natural test levels are 530ng/dl and I was told on here that trt won't really do much to improve my life. So I have the bottle sitting on my shelf for now.
> .   But I feel like with my fascination with anabolics it's only a matter of time untill the curiosity gets to me. It's like my hobby reading about this shit. Lol so knowing myself I might as well find some sources. Reason being is that bottle is so fucking expensive I'd hate to start pinning and then be stuck paying those prices once I crash my system and start playing around. I want to have everything ready for" if and when" that day comes so I'm not hemorrhaging cash at the clinic.
> I'm dipping my toes in the water with peptides for now. So I wandered on the meso forums got slightly brainwashed and bought a bunch of peptides from the one vendor everyone here fucking hates 😂 I'm not naming names because I don't want this particular vendor getting mad and doxxing me or ripping me off. Either way ill be getting them tested and it will be the first and last time I go with them regardless.  I just wanted to see for myself if they really are THAT bad or not. Guess time will tell. But I know I gotta find solid resources for the future instead of going the sketchy route.
> 
> ...


I personally don't care what people choose to do; if you want to do testosterone then that's your decision. Just be aware that TRT should be considered something you do for the rest of your life... and if you come off it's possible you will have lower test levels than when you started. It's not something to fear.. just something to be aware of that might happen. 

With that said, while not "optimal" most people at your testosterone levels don't actually need TRT. Some people are able to raise test a bit through diet, exercise, proper sleep, cutting back on alcohol, reducing stress, etc. How much it gets raised is a case by case basis... but don't expect to double your current levels this way.

I don't see an issue with asking people's opinions on what they think about other boards. Though be prepared to get both honest and biased responses; there are plenty of people here who don't like source boards.


----------



## lfod14 (Dec 2, 2022)

Angryshitter said:


> So I've heard about proton mail? I definitely gotta get that. Don't know much about online saftey yet. But your right i should educate myself on this as well..



Absolutely do, and use it to replace all your email! Fast version, Switzerland based Zero Knowledge email provider, so nobody but you and the people you email can ever read your emails. Well worth doing the premium for all the added features.



Angryshitter said:


> And I've heard jahosnik is the bees knees for getting shit tested. Not sure what HPLC means exactly but I'm sure he does it lol. I will look into the definition..


It's the machine that can tell you what's in shit and in what amounts (High-performance liquid chromatography)



Angryshitter said:


> Stay away from websites?What platform would be used if not a website..


People who don't understand technology tend to fear it. The websites are the best and most secure ways to order from a privacy standpoint, and easiest for the vendors. People bash them that don't grasp that it's another layer of insulation between buying and vendor, and in most cases that includes their crypto currency as many of those E-Commerce websites also automatically run the BTC (or whatever crypto) through a mixer before it's sent to the vendor. Prior to that things were usually done via email, for many years insecure email like fucking gmail, and via forum PM's. Literally the worst way to possibly go.


----------



## j2048b (Dec 2, 2022)

lfod14 said:


> Absolutely do, and use it to replace all your email! Fast version, Switzerland based Zero Knowledge email provider, so nobody but you and the people you email can ever read your emails. Well worth doing the premium for all the added features.
> 
> 
> It's the machine that can tell you what's in shit and in what amounts (High-performance liquid chromatography)
> ...


So u believe web sites these people set up (who honestly know who’s monitoring them, or who actually set it up)  are actually safe? Some take cashapp, some take other forms of payment etc….


----------



## Send0 (Dec 2, 2022)

j2048b said:


> So u believe web sites these people set up (who honestly know who’s monitoring them, or who actually set it up)  are actually safe? Some take cashapp, some take other forms of payment etc….


My main concern with websites is the data retention. Not that data in email can't be retained... but websites are a much larger target and have more vulnerabilities.


----------



## lfod14 (Dec 2, 2022)

j2048b said:


> So u believe web sites these people set up (who honestly know who’s monitoring them, or who actually set it up)  are actually safe? Some take cashapp, some take other forms of payment etc….


No, there's nothing privacy respecting about Cashapp, I'm speaking of Crypto only, and to add to that, when it's used correctly, which I didn't go into because that's a rabbit hole. But (real) gear vendors using those types of e-commerce sites are typically drop in solutions already done and ready to go, hosted out of the US and in wallets not connected to them.

Clearly there can always be a dipshit in the mix, but that can happen on either side of the fence. Ultimately, none of it should matter if the buyer does their work, crypto purchased and send correctly, VPN's, non fingerprintable browsers, online privacy basics......


----------



## Angryshitter (Dec 5, 2022)

lfod14 said:


> Absolutely do, and use it to replace all your email! Fast version, Switzerland based Zero Knowledge email provider, so nobody but you and the people you email can ever read your emails. Well worth doing the premium for all the added features.
> 
> 
> It's the machine that can tell you what's in shit and in what amounts (High-performance liquid chromatography)
> ...


Awsome I feel much better now. I'm always terrified of the internet. Because I don't know shit about shit lol. I try to read about it. But it seems like I would need to make it a full time job reading how to be anonymous lol but I'm definitely switching to proton mail like NOW


----------



## cyberlaz (Dec 17, 2022)

lfod14 said:


> No, there's nothing privacy respecting about Cashapp, I'm speaking of Crypto only, and to add to that, when it's used correctly, which I didn't go into because that's a rabbit hole. But (real) gear vendors using those types of e-commerce sites are typically drop in solutions already done and ready to go, hosted out of the US and in wallets not connected to them.
> 
> Clearly there can always be a dipshit in the mix, but that can happen on either side of the fence. Ultimately, none of it should matter if the buyer does their work, crypto purchased and send correctly, VPN's, non fingerprintable browsers, online privacy basics......


I will second this notion that crypto is very secure and almost untraceable. 

BTC is pretty anonymous but can be traced if there is enough will to do so.  If you want to link BTC to a person you could theoretically serve a warrant to the exchange where the person bought the BTC.  Unless it is a huge order or a usual dealer, odds that no one is going to leverage the resources required to first trace the blockchain and then get the warrants for some dude who wants bigger biceps.  If the BTC was mined and not purchased through an exchange then it is pretty much untraceable to a person.  That is assuming the order on  the website is not linked to the BTC transaction.


----------

